# Aluminum case for Kindle and accessories



## Robls (Apr 9, 2010)

This may not be everyone's cup of tea. But, it suits my needs.
I do a lot of camping, and travel to races. So, I want maximum protection for my Kindle & accessories.
I have a DG skin, and a Tuf-Luv leather case for my Kindle.
Have a 20% off coupon, and will get this nice aluminum case for $16.95 total.
http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/carry-tool-boxes.html
I'm getting the 11-1/2" x 7-1/2" x 4-1/2" Aluminum Case.
Have a bunch of foam at home, and will create custom slots for the Kindle & accessories.
Hope this helps others.

Rob


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

If that is the route you want to go, then by all means for for it, but if you want something in the same style, maybe look at the pelican brand
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_7?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=pelican+case&sprefix=pelican


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

What an excellent idea (for lots of things, like cameras, too) -- and much thriftier than the metal "briefcases" I have seen.  Hmm... I actually have a Harbor Freight STORE, right up the street...

Wanted to mention, you can get brand-new green foam, in various thicknesses, by the yard at Joann Fabrics.

k'spin


----------



## Robls (Apr 9, 2010)

cheerio said:


> If that is the route you want to go, then by all means for for it, but if you want something in the same style, maybe look at the pelican brand
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_7?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=pelican+case&sprefix=pelican


I had previously purchased an aluminum case for my portable MP3 player & it's accessories. It worked out great. I am very careful about my various electronic gadgets, and the metal case gives me another level of comfort.


----------

